# My new rating system



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Instead of just giving everyone 5 stars, here's the system I'm now using:

****** - *Either tips or is as courteous to me as I am to passengers.

*****- *Impolite or condescending, makes me wait 1:30 to 2:59, misplaces pin on app (minor)

****- *Abusive to other pax, bad odor, belch or fart, leaves minor trash, minor distraction to driving, makes me wait 3:00 to 4:59, misplaces pin on app (major)

***- *Directly abusive to me with words or actions, lewd, major distraction to driving, lights cigarette or opens alcohol, leaves major trash

***- Assaults or threatens me, anything where I have to call 911, vomit or other mess that makes me have to shut down and clean, damage to vehicle.


----------



## xlr8ed (Apr 11, 2016)

My motto is "kill em with kindness." I've maintained a 4.9 weekly average with over 95% of my rated trips 5*.

That being said, every PAX entering my vehicle starts at 1* and needs to earn anything above that. No pickups of PAX less than 4.5 avg.


----------



## swishy (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine is pretty black and white:

Tip - 5 stars
No tip - 1 star


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

swishy said:


> Mine is pretty black and white:
> 
> Tip - 5 stars
> No tip - 1 star


This.


----------



## swishy (Sep 28, 2015)

I hand out 1's like crazy.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ Explains the mask.


----------



## swishy (Sep 28, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ^^^ Explains the mask.


Skin condition. I also have a 3rd eye on my chin thats hard to talk about.


----------

